# Anyone going to the Fertility Show, London 6 + 7 Nov?



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

It looks quite a good and interesting programme

http://www.fertilityshow.co.uk/index.html
L x

/links


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Crikey JJ this looks pretty good and great value.  I wish I'd been to something like this a couple of yers ago.
Miht be tempted to go along out of interest.
RLX


----------



## bluprimrose (Sep 1, 2009)

Have had a quick look jj - it certainly sounds interesting.  I'm going away on the saturday but may try to aee if i can get out of work on friday afternoon and pop along.

Thanks for posting it!

bpxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Will have to check work commitments but would def consider going.... I know my treatment has been delayed by another year or so - but it still looks interesting...


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

oooh, I'm pleased that this has been bumped as I couldn't go but now what I was doing that weekend has been cancelled then maybe I can. Will take another look at the programme and see.

Bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Just seen that in the media thread the sun r happy to pay for someone n give £200 spending money to someone going n give a review


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Who's actually going??  Trying to decided whether to fly down from Scotland or not.  will need to do an overnight stay which bumps up prices..... I'll see what I can sort...


----------



## cocochanel1 (Oct 15, 2009)

I am going to try and go on Friday - is anyone else there? xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

There are 2 threads about FF people going
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=210095.0


----------

